# [emerge] mise à jour et installation syslog

## lermit

bonjours à tous,

j'ai petit problème lors d'un emerge -Duv world il fait l'install de perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18.

il  une problème dans l'instalation

voici l'erreur

```
* Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Sys-Syslog-0.18.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18/work/Sys-Syslog-0.18 ...

/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18/work/Sys-Syslog-0.18

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

WARNING: LICENSE is not a known parameter.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

'LICENSE' is not a known MakeMaker parameter name.

Writing Makefile for Sys::Syslog

cp Syslog.pm blib/lib/Sys/Syslog.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp -noprototypes -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap  Syslog.xs > Syslog.xsc && mv Syslog.xsc Syslog.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"0.18\" -DXS_VERSION=\"0.18\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-linux/CORE"   Syslog.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [Syslog.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3198:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 138:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18/temp/build.log'.

```

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour résoudre ce problème?

merci d'avance

lermit

----------

## bivittatus

Est-ce que ça fontionne si tu fais un:

```
ln -s i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

?

----------

## netfab

```

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

```

Fais voir la sortie de :

```

# emerge --info && gcc-config -l

```

----------

## lermit

le message d'erreur n'a pas changé apres la commande que tu m'as données

----------

## lermit

le résulta de emerge --info && gcc-config -l

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Mar 2007 18:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo htt:p://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache apache2 apm arts be berkdb bitmap-fonts cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 html http httpd iconv imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql nat ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

----------

## lermit

j'avais oublié de mettre une ligne

```

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

----------

## bivittatus

 *lermit wrote:*   

> le message d'erreur n'a pas changé apres la commande que tu m'as données

 

Normal si je ne t'en donne qu'une partie!!! :Mr. Green: 

Fais un gcc-config -B...chez moi ça donne ça:

```
 #gcc-config -B

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2
```

Là dessus, tu te cales dans le répertoire donné:

```
# cd /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2
```

...ou chez toi 4.1.1 à la fin apparemment, tu vérifies avec un petit ls que tu as bien le fichier i686-pc-linux-gnu-ccc et tu tapes la commande que je t'ai donné...

```
ln -s /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc /usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la solution la pus propre, mais bon... :Wink: 

Désolé pour le temps perdu à cause de ma réponse trop rapide!!!...Et surtout, j'espère que ça fonctionnera sans avoir à recompiler quoi que ce soit...

Edit: netfab a peut-être...voire sûrement quelque chose de mieux à proposer...dans ce cas, fonce sur ce qu'il te dit!!! :Wink: 

----------

## lermit

pour moi sa a donné sa

```

 ~ # gcc-config -B

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

 ~ # cd /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

 4.1.1 # ln -s /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc /usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc': File exists

```

mais le problème n'a pas êtes résolu

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686) 

 

ceci plus : ta sortie d'erreur gcc en i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc sur un package perl alors que tu sembles avoir un chost en i686 ne me dit rien qui vaille...    :Rolling Eyes: 

tu n'aurais pas fait un changement de chost inconsidéré à la volée (ou incomplet) il y a qq temps par hasard  ?   :Confused: 

----------

## lermit

excuse je suis néo fit sous linux et je vois pas se que tu veux dire par chost

mon les seul opération et de mettre a jour gentoo.

mais il seu peu qu'il a quelqu'un qui a changé car je croix qu'il a eu visiteur indésirable sur la machine

comme je peu vérifié??

----------

## boozo

 *lermit wrote:*   

> (...)mais il seu peu qu'il a quelqu'un qui a changé car je croix qu'il a eu visiteur indésirable sur la machine
> 
> comme je peu vérifié??

 

 :Shocked:  ? c'est-à-dire ?

Déjà on peut regarder successivement ce que donne :

```
$cd /etc/env.d/ && grep -e 386 -e 686 *

$cd /etc/env.d/binutils/ && cat config-i686-pc-linux-gnu

$cat i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1

$cd /etc/env.d/gcc && ls -la && cat config
```

edit : add "&"

----------

## lermit

cd /etc/env.d/ & grep -e 386 -e 686 * 

```
[1] 23773

Binary file c++ matches

Binary file cpp matches

Binary file g++ matches

Binary file gcc matches

gccbug:host: i686-pc-linux-gnu

gccbug:build: i686-pc-linux-gnu

gccbug:target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

gccbug:configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Binary file gcov matches

Binary file gfortran matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1 matches

Binary file i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran matches

Binary file protoize matches

Binary file unprotoize matches

[1]+  Done                    cd /etc/env.d/
```

cd /etc/env.d/binutils/ & cat config-i686-pc-linux-gnu 

```
[1] 23775

cat: config-i686-pc-linux-gnu: No such file or directory

[1]+  Done                    cd /etc/env.d/binutils/

```

cette connande ne fonctionne pas ou dois je la faire exactement?

cat i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1 

cd /etc/env.d/gcc & ls -la & cat config

```
[1] 23785

[2] 23786

total 836

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Jan  9 20:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Dec 13 21:24 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Jan  9 20:48 c++ -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Jan  9 20:48 cpp -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Jan  9 20:48 g++ -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Jan  9 20:48 gcc -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  16631 Jan  9 20:48 gccbug

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  25860 Jan  9 20:48 gcov

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26 Jan  9 20:48 gfortran -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 135404 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 135404 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 135404 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 131980 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1 -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 135820 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  42740 Jan  9 20:48 protoize

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  38260 Jan  9 20:48 unprotoize

cat: config: No such file or directory

[1]-  Done                    cd /etc/env.d/gcc

[2]+  Done                    ls --color=auto -la

```

----------

## lermit

le prinsipale et de résoudre mon probleme de emerge -dav world

```
~ # cd /etc/env.d/binutils/

binutils # cat config-i386-pc-linux-gnu

CURRENT=2.16.1

```

```
~ # cd /etc/env.d/

localhost env.d # grep -e 386 -e 686 *

05binutils:MANPATH=/usr/share/binutils-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man

05binutils:INFOPATH=/usr/share/binutils-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info

05binutils:LDPATH=/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/lib

05gcc:PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

05gcc:ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

05gcc:MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man"

05gcc:INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

05gcc:LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1"

```

```
 ~ # cd /etc/env.d/gcc

 gcc # ls -la & cat config

[1] 23842

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  9 20:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Mar  5 07:11 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   32 Jan  9 20:48 config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  292 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

[1]+  Done                    ls --color=auto -la

 gcc # ls -la

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  9 20:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Mar  5 07:11 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   32 Jan  9 20:48 config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  292 Jan  9 20:48 i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

 gcc # cat config

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

```

----------

## boozo

ça se confirme    :Twisted Evil:      ( dsl pour les commandes c'était des "&&" et non des "&" mais tu as rectifié tout seul ^^ )

bon alors commence par suivre ce guide et tu te rendra vite compte en le lisant au préalable, que tu as nombre de points en commun en faisant les tests sur ta config (dont une partie de ceux que je t'ai donné en exemple)

et par la même occasion, profite en pour changer ton profile (no-nptl) également à moins que tu le conserve pour de bonnes raisons   :Wink: 

pour info, le profile se change en refaisant le lien symbolique /etc/make.profile vers le bon "profile" (le mien en exemple : /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop)

----------

## lermit

j'ai suivi le guide que tu ma donnée mais j'ai problème dans le premier emerge

```

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3601:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

  toolchain-binutils.eclass, line 199:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

voici l'erreur

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider la la résoudre??

merci d'avace

lermit

----------

## _Seth_

Il me semble que tu as une version de binutils en i386 et une version de gcc en i686, ce qui n'est pas de très bon augure. Cela est sans doute dû à ton profile (no-nptl).

Tu as du changer ton make.conf en suivant le guide ? Est ce que tu peux reposter ton emerge --info stp ?

Sinon, as tu fais le changement de profil expliqué par boozo ? Tu peux suivre la doc de changement de profil pour le faire et commencer par là avant de suivre le changement de CHOST.

Petite explication (trop) rapide : la nptl (Native POSIX Thread Library) est une bibliothèque essentielle pour le système qui permet aux noyau de créer des processus POSIX. A chaque fois que tu exécutes un programme, un nouveau processus est créé, une partie de la mémoire lui est alloué et il est possible de lui envoyer des signaux pour le mettre en "sommeil" (avec ctrl-z), pour l'arrêter, pour le tuer (avec ctrl-c), etc. La NPTL permet de gérer efficacement et très rapidement les processus et c'est donc une pierre angulaire de ton système. Or pour l'utiliser, il faut une version récente de la glibc qui ne tourne qu'avec des machines dont le CHOST est supérieur au i386. Les i386 et autres i686 décrivent ton type d'architecture processeur, l'idée étant que si tu as un processeur récent mais que tu utilises un CHOST en  386, lorsque tu compiles tes packages, tu ne tires pas parti de toutes les fonctionnalités de ton processeur (ton compilateur fait comme s'il avait un processeur des années 1985-1990).

----------

## lermit

emerge --info && gcc-config -l

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Mar 2007 14:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo htt:p://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache apache2 be berkdb bitmap-fonts cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran ftp gdbm gpm html http httpd iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog jpeg2k jpg libg++ midi mysql nat ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl php ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

j'ai essai le changement CHOST en suivent se tuto

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2721

car ton page du lien nexiste plus

et durent le emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc, il me donne une erreur

```

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3601:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

  toolchain-binutils.eclass, line 199:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

désactive temporairement tes CFLAGS et LDFLAGS jusqu'au moment où binutils/gcc/glibc sont compilés. Après tu pourras les remettre et faire un emerge -e world  :Wink: 

----------

## lermit

question idiote

pour désactive CFLAGS et LDFLAGS je doit simplement le mettre en commentaire dans le fichier make.conf??

----------

## _Seth_

 *lermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

 *lermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Comme tu as changé ton profil je te conseille vivement de suivre ce guide avant de regarder du coté du CHOST. Comme te le conseille XavierMiller, désactive tes cflags et tes ldflags (ou utilise des options plus sûres).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *lermit wrote:*   

> question idiote
> 
> pour désactive CFLAGS et LDFLAGS je doit simplement le mettre en commentaire dans le fichier make.conf??

 

oui  :Smile: 

----------

## lermit

j'ai le même problème  avec les CFLAGS et LDFLAGS en comentaire

```

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3601:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

  toolchain-binutils.eclass, line 199:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as suivi toute la procédure pour changer de CHOST ?

----------

## lermit

oui bien sur

je suis se tuto pour mettre ajour le CHOST http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2721

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) 2800+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2013.014

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 4027.54

```

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo htt:p://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache apache2 be cdrom ftp html http httpd innodb jpeg2k jpg mysql nat

     php qt xml2"

```

emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc

et l'erreur se produit ici. je pence pas je chai fait une movaise configuration

j'ai regrardé se qui est installer et sa donne sa

```
localhost ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

localhost ~ # gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

localhost ~ # binutils-config -l

 [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1 *

localhost ~ # binutils-config -c

 * binutils-config: No binutils profile is active!

```

je pence pas avoir fait des erreur.

et je n'arrive a résoudre mon probleme

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu es sur Sabayon ou sur Gentoo ? Dans le second cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir suivi la procédure décrite dans la documentation officielle ?

----------

## lermit

parce que s'est le même dans le début mais il est en français et que j'avais exatement le même problème.

officiel:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

autre

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2721

----------

## boozo

Pi'naise ! On le rabachera jamais assez qu'un changement de chost à la hussarde ça laisse des traces indélébiles !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si même la désactivation des {cxx,ld}flags n'y change goutte... je penche pour la "balise argos"...   :Confused: 

@ALL != lermit : vous confirmez avant qu'il n'aille plus loin dans sa débacle ?

----------

## lermit

sa fait seulement 2 3 semaine je suis tombé sur se problème dans mais simple mise a jour de gentoo.

et je n'ai pas troucher au CHOST comme tout fonctionné correctement.

et comme j'ai déjà dit plus hot s'est qu'il me semble qu'il a eu un visiteur un désirable sur la machine et qui a très certainement bricolé dessus.

s'est quoi la "balise argos"?? et comment on l'utilise?

merci d'avance.

----------

## lermit

quelle est la solution alors pour résoudre mon problème??

merci d'avance

lermit

----------

## _Seth_

est ce que emerge est completement cassé ? Peux-tu essayer de suivre le guide de changement de profil, car si tu n'as pas changé ton CHOST tu as par contre bel et bien changé ton profil : de x86/no-nptl > x86/2006.1. Est ce que les commandes suivante fonctionnent ?

```
# emerge -a baselayout
```

 *lermit wrote:*   

> s'est quoi la "balise argos"?? et comment on l'utilise? 

 

ici

 *lermit wrote:*   

> et comme j'ai déjà dit plus hot s'est qu'il me semble qu'il a eu un visiteur un désirable sur la machine et qui a très certainement bricolé dessus.

 

si c'est le cas, peut être as-tu intérêt à tout réinstaller et à utiliser une politique de sécurité plus efficace.

----------

## lermit

```
# emerge -a baselayout
```

mer donné une erreur aussi

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking baselayout-1.12.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-                                                                             1.12.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9/work/baselay                                                                             out-1.12.9 ...

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9/work/basel                                                                             ayout-1.12.9/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DLI                                                                             BDIR=\"lib\"    consoletype.c   -o consoletype

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [consoletype] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9/work/basela                                                                             yout-1.12.9/src'

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3411:   Called src_compile

  baselayout-1.12.9.ebuild, line 71:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                                                             evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-1.1                                                                             2.9/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

